# Should I have the rearend lube changed before roadtrip?



## tom's2005gto (Jul 5, 2007)

I just bought a 2005 6spd with 3467 miles on it. I fly out Friday to pick it up and drive it home, 900 miles. I read somewhere that Pontiac suggest having the break in lube changed at 3000 miles.

Should I take the car to a local oil & lube shop and have the rear end lube changed, before the drive home? If "no", I will do it myself when I get home.

Either way..... use Royal Purple synthetic? Does it require an additive for positrac?

tas


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

If youre not having any problems or noises, I wouldn't sweat it. I have over 30k on my 04 and have never even touched the rear diff.


----------



## tom's2005gto (Jul 5, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> If youre not having any problems or noises, I wouldn't sweat it. I have over 30k on my 04 and have never even touched the rear diff.


I will probably wait until I get it home then change the fluids, etc.

tas


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*You should be ok for a while....

As stated in a previous post.... 

I had my rear end replaced at about 7.1K miles due to the whine issue. At 22K miles on the car or at 15K miles on the replaced rear it developed a clunking, growling noise when pulling out or reversing. It was intermittent but after a week or so it progressively began occurring more and more. Sometimes the growl was slight, sometimes it was loud. But it was annoying and unsettling for me.

I was told the oil in the rear breaks down causing the clutches to bind up. The oil was drained, and the rear flushed. Synthetic oil with an additive was then installed. I heard the noises when I left the dealer but wanted to give it a few days of driving to get the oil all mixed in well before I said anything. The next day the clunking and growling was gone. 

I am not one to go changing out oil if it's not necessary except for engine oil. The above mentioned is the first time I have ever encountered this problem.

I don't know what kind of oil Dana uses in their rears, but for working for Dana I do know they will use the least expensive oils they can unless the customer specifically specifies a certain brand. 

When you have your gear oil replaced, I would have Synthetic oil with an additive installed in your rear as well. 

If anyone else is hearing some weird noises coming from the rear... this may be a fix for you...... thru warranty.

*


----------

